# Does anyone have a 72inch plow on their bike???



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a 2009 Sportsman 850 XP, I am debating putting a 72" Moose plow blade on it, I know the 72" is "supposed" to be made for a UTV, but my 850 has more HP then any UTV (other then the Commander). So I'm thinking my bikes lack of weight might be the only issue...

Does anyone here plow with a 72" blade?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Traction will be the issue, but I'll loan you my mother-in-law for ballast and you'll be just fine...


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

I posted in the other thread where you mentioned this. It will be fine if you have dry snow like we do in Manitoba and not too crazy depths. I had chains on my little honda as it was so light on the back when the blade was lifted I was stuck on anything.


----------



## northmnsledder (Jul 2, 2009)

I ran a 72" modified Polaris Vee blade last winter on my 500 Sportsman and the only issue was when the snow got really thick and heavy you just had to take less with it. But I loved the set-up. Like the others have said it's not a power thing its a traction thing.


----------

